# 2 - 4 wks to disbud...IS MINOR SWELLING NORMAL? PICS added



## GrowURown (Apr 7, 2011)

From what I hear on here, that sounds LATE...but my vet WHO DOES NOT disbud (for what reason I dunno, didn't think to ask, probably just a PITA for her in the grand scheme of her day, who knows, not me...) put me in contact with someone who will - a patient/goat breeder that uses her when needed....

I dunno...I FULLY COMPREHEND ALL THE REASONS WHY IT IS A GOOD THING TO DO...I get it, I REALLY DO...and the lady's only gonna charge $15/each to do it - completely reasonable to me I THINK (once again, a big   because this is our first time)...it just seems like it would be too late ya know...plus it's a 2 hour round trip drive...so 


Here's my ponderings at this point...*WOULD IT BE TOO LATE?  WOULD THEY BE SEPARATED FROM MOMMA TOO LONG?  THAT IS A FAIR PRICE RIGHT? IS GOING TO HER PLACE A HUGE RISK, BIGGER THAN LEAVING THEM WITH HORNS? *I have to go to her...that's the deal... tried to talk her into coming here, she says it's better for her to go to her since her stuff's all set up and ready at her place, which I respect...

If this doesn't pan out...horned goats it is this time...I just don't feel competent doing it on my own without watching it live and participating at least once, and she said she would let me assist so as to learn for myself...thoughts on this plan of action would help...my wife said tonight it is "up to you James and the goat people..."  she's finally clueless too!   Someone tell me what you're thinking, because I don't know what I am thinking...

AND NO! STUPID BAMBI STILL HASN'T KIDDED!  So now is the time to learn if I am going to I suppose since more kids should be coming...


ETA...I didn't wanta steal/hijack teh other thread saw I saw along these lines...or I woulda posted there...just have a slightly different question I thought...


----------



## savingdogs (Apr 7, 2011)

We took our kids to a person to disbud them at two weeks old. She charged us 15 for the first one and 10 for any ones after that, so the price was very similar. She did a great job. We had only a one-hour drive to get there, but we stopped and showed the baby dairy goats off to some friends so they were gone from the moms a good three-four hours. They did fine. One of the does did not recognize the smell of her baby at first, but we just kept an eye on the two of them until she recognized him finally. 

That worked out really well for us. You do not say in your post how old your goats are.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 7, 2011)

They will be a week on Saturday...the price sounds right?  Because I honestly felt it was a touch cheap and it scared me!  But I feel the relief coming on SLOWLY...


----------



## savingdogs (Apr 7, 2011)

You could certainly pay more. If you go to a vet it might be more. Around here, the vet doing it would have cost 45 plus they wanted to do the vaccine at the same time and charge an exam fee too. 

But I got a great job done for my money. I did get referred to this person, but did not know her.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2011)

I charge 10$ ea. and do them before they're a week old, usually.  Some of our KikoX kids I do at 1 day old...some Nubian does at a week.  It just depends on when I can feel the buds.  
I won't do a kid over 2 wks old, usually...or if I do, they get scurs, and I fully warn folks that it's likely.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 8, 2011)

We've been having to do our bucks at 5 days this season.  The horn buds have all felt ready on day 1, but I'm more comfortable giving them a few days.  That's just my preference, I know some folks do it earlier to no ill effect.  Our does we've been doing at around 7 days, though we probably could wait on a few of them if we had to.


----------



## Georgiamainers (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you give a tetanus shot before disbudding??    (like Tetanus Antitoxin)
How much?


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 8, 2011)

The lady I bought my goats from said she'd come here at 7-10 days and do it for free. But, I think she wants to see my horses (and for me to use her bucks next year). I'm with you James, not going to try THAT without at least seeing it done once first!

P.S. She usually charges $10.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2011)

Georgiamainers said:
			
		

> Do you give a tetanus shot before disbudding??    (like Tetanus Antitoxin)
> How much?


I give the 1st CDT (toxoid) on the day I disbud and boost 3wks later. 
BUT...Our does are given CDT 5 wks pre kidding and *hopefully* the kids get passive immunity in the colostrum.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't imagine waiting 2 weeks for some buck kids. Mine came out ready to disbud.     Bucks usually get done in the first week, doe kids can wait a week longer usually. I like to do them earlier rather than later though.  I don't give tetanus antitoxin when I disbud.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks you guys...I am feeling MUCH more confident now   I am going to call Monday and set up a date to go ahead and let her do her thing - later than some/most would do, but it's the only way I am going to learn and therefore must be done even if it is later than it should be...I'm VERY nervous about this...but I am going to set up an appointment Monday and will keep ya'll posted....THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 15, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Georgiamainers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, crud!  I am lost again!  We DID NOT get the chance to vaccinate the does prior to kidding - they snuck this whole kidding thing by FAST on us (tricky ladies!).

SO...DO WE GIVE THE CDT SHOT THE DAY WE GO?  Or DO WE GIVE THE ANTITOXIN INSTEAD since the does didn't get their shot before they gave birth?

The kids will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, we go tomorrow to get them disbudded and YES I do realize in the grand scheme of life this is later than we should be going, but it is unfortunately / semi-fortunate that circumstances are this way...at least I will be able to learn how to do the procedure (she does her vaccines different from what it sounds like most of ya'll on here do)


----------



## elevan (Apr 16, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Antitoxin is for treatment not prevention.

If they haven't been given their CDT vaccine (toxoid) then yes do now. with a booster in 3 weeks.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, the deed is done...now I guess we wait and see how things turn out - scrus/no scurs...etc...

I do so hate it!  But really, when compared to castrating a young hog - it's not as bad, they certainly don't scream/squeal as much...so I suppose next time should the time ever come (still waiting on Bambi) I can do this myself...

They seemed to go right back to their mamas just fine - we are still taking turns watching though, it's only been like 20 minutes - but one of the does was calling for her kids as soon as we pulled up - she WAS NOT happy with us taking them away today!

I shall get some pics and post later...2 of them bled pretty bad for a minute, 2 didn't at all...but next time we will be able to do it on time instead of so late in the game.

See, there I go a rambling again...anyways...


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 17, 2011)

One of our little guys looks swollen in the head/face area...is this normal? should we give him some more baby tylenol?  I'm kinda getting a bad "worried feeling in my gut"...he's the favorite too...   Going out for pics in a bit...


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 17, 2011)

I would get some tylenol in him. That is not normal.


----------



## lasergrl (Apr 17, 2011)

All the babies I disbudded this year had swelling of the upper eyelids (nigerians so they are so tiny).  The swelling were gone by day 2-3.  Also the last couple I did, I gave banamine at the same time, didnt swell much and for a day only.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright...here it is...






Gave him some childrens tylenol...moved them both (mama and kid) into the horse trailer with the fans on right up by the house so I can see them out the window at all times....only goat vet we know is closed until Tuesday...opinions?  I WANT to ice it down for him, as I would put ice on it for me...would that help at all? or leave it alone for now?

ETA:  see how one eye is worse than the other?  That side, the worse eye, bled a little, so I did hold pressure on it until it quit...just adding all the info I can for you...could I have bruised it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 17, 2011)

You could always ice it if you want to. Certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 17, 2011)

Childrens tylenol...I've never read / seen that it's "ok" for goats.

I use childrens iburprofen...and then only for 1 or 2 doses if they *really* need it.  Not good for their little livers / kidneys.

Just an FYI-type thingie...in case you didn't know.3

ETA:  Our Togg kids swell up when we disbud them.  Nubs and Boers don't.  I dunno why, gotta be something to do w/ the breed, b/c ALL our Toggs swell up.  Point is, they're usually much better after a day or so.


----------



## lasergrl (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats not bad at all.  Should be gone or almost gone by tomorrow.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 17, 2011)

I've seen them get puffy over the eyes like that, too.  It's tough sometimes with the wee ones, but try not to get quite as close to the eyes next time and it may prevent the swelling.  Keeping banamine on hand when disbudding isn't a bad idea either if your vet is willing to fork some over.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 17, 2011)

Keeping banamine on hand is the issue - vet forks it over left and right with 3 horses, that and bute, and a few other thiings...but it seems everytime someone REALLY needs it, someone else had a minor "booboo" the week before that required it first!  

The people that did the job for us were used to bigger goats, so I understand why they got a little close to the front with him  - he was first up...the other 3 seem fine though...

It is bleeding some tonight...put a little wonder dust on it for lack of anything else close at hand...he was scratching it with his foot like a darn dog and picked some kinda scabby off I assume.. YUCK to the bloody goat face!  He looks like Mike Tyson or Muhammad Ali after a rough fight now!  Our poor little boxer goat! I WON'T post that pic unless there is a medical need...it's just pitiful!  Thanks ya'll...I will breath a little easier now!


----------

